# Good paediatrician in cairo...



## Maroc_uk (Nov 3, 2009)

Hello, I am looking for a good paediatrician in Cairo, pref. in or near heliopolis/nasr city/al rehab areas. Any recommendations please...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi Marco,

I don't know of any in that area but I do know one in Maadi and he speaks good English

Maiden.


----------



## Maroc_uk (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi maiden, thanks for the reply but Maadi will be too far for me, thanks anyway. Keep me posted if you hear of anyone close to me please.


----------



## NZCowboy (May 11, 2009)

We use Cleopatra Hospital, 39 Cleopatra St, Salah el Din Square Ph 24143931 They have a couple of good paediatrician's, taking clinics there. We have twin 3.5 yo boys and have even had their tonsils removed at Cleopatra. BUPA approved. PM if you want more info.


----------



## NAOZ (Feb 28, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi Marco,
> 
> I don't know of any in that area but I do know one in Maadi and he speaks good English
> 
> Maiden.


Hi Maiden
Could I please have the contact details?

Thanks in advance


----------



## NAOZ (Feb 28, 2010)

*Paeditrician in Maadi*



MaidenScotland said:


> Hi Marco,
> 
> I don't know of any in that area but I do know one in Maadi and he speaks good English
> 
> Maiden.


Hi Maiden
Could I please have the contact details?

Thanks in advance


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

NAOZ said:


> Hi Maiden
> Could I please have the contact details?
> 
> Thanks in advance



Hi

Once you have posted 5 times I will private message you with a contact phone number, I don't want to put the number on an open forum in case he gets lots of unsolicited calls.

Maiden


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi
> 
> Once you have posted 5 times I will private message you with a contact phone number, I don't want to put the number on an open forum in case he gets lots of unsolicited calls.
> 
> Maiden



Dr Hany has a clinic in Maadi, it is closed now until 7pm Saturday evening, the clinics number is 0225198738.
If you need an appointment for Saturday please get in touch with me and I will give you Hany's mobile number

Maiden


----------



## NAOZ (Feb 28, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Dr Hany has a clinic in Maadi, it is closed now until 7pm Saturday evening, the clinics number is 0225198738.
> If you need an appointment for Saturday please get in touch with me and I will give you Hany's mobile number
> 
> Maiden


Thanks Maiden
I'II try through the clinic on Sunday first. If Dr. Haby is unreachable, I will get his mobile number.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Dr Hani El Shafei,
Building 4, Road 209
Diglaa-Maadi
Clinic 25198738
Clinic times, by Appointment Sat Tues 7.30pm to 11pm
Sun, Mon, Weds 3pm to 8pm


----------

